# Having egg transfer tomorrow - can anybody offer any advice please?



## julesrules

Hi Ladies,

I have now been on the long road to get to this point and i'm so nervous and excited about egg transfer. I had Egg collection on tuesday at Liverpool (fab IVF centre) and they harvested 15 follicles - overnight we had 8 that have fertilised. I think I just need some support as i'm now scared that they have stopped working or that they are not great quality? Am I able to call them (by them I dont mean my embryo's ) to see how they are doing today??

Hope your all having lots of luck and   to you all

love julesrules


----------



## jajo

Can totally understand how your feeling but IMO no news is good news... try and wait it out


----------



## julesrules

Thanks Jajo, I will hold off from ringing then  
The very best of luck to you that yours stick   
julesrules x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I agree in the no news is good news situation.  Obviously something must be happening with them or you would have been told!  (I had one cycle where this was the case).  I remember in the cycle that resulted in DD1 I kept thinking they would ring right up to me getting to the hospital for transfer   . Wishing you all the best  x


----------



## julesg39

Hi Jules

Have a read of the Cycle Buddies Oct/Nov Pumpkin board, there are lots of ladies there in the same position as you!

And good luck, fingers crossed for good news!
Julie


----------



## sallywags

They are definitely best left undisturbed if at all possible  i used to be told on day 1 how many fertilised, and then no news until going in on day 3! (we never made it to blast).

it is torture, but it sounds like you had a good crop, so fingers crossed for them for tomorrow hun!
xx


----------



## julesrules

Thankyou for the kind words, this is our 1st cycle of IVF so not fully up to date with all the facts - just been reading the threads regarding 1 embryo or 2 to be transferred - how do you make such a decision they have asked us to think about it for tomorrow
Thankyou Julie, I will look at oct/nov pumpkin board now

Your all so lovely on this website
love
JulesRules xx


----------



## sallywags

I think there is quite a lot of factual stuff on SET on the threads, i always went for 2 as my response was pretty poor and egg quality not great.  I know a lot of people are against it, but i would always have gone for it - although in my last cycle, i only had one embryo anyway, and got my lovely charlie, so SET does work!! lol - we also never had good enough quality embies to freeze, so always had to start from fresh - i would have perhaps been less resistant to SET if i knew the rest of my embies were still waiting for me!

Your age and quality of eggs will make a difference in helping you decide - and your clinic will probably offer advice and their thoughts on it too.

good luck!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Julesrules hi and don't fret (easier said than done I know) you had two lovely embies transferred so hang on to that. Sending you positive vibes


----------



## julesrules

Thankyou - really needed some positivity today, i'm usually such a glass is half full kind of person - i'm blaming it on the hormones   - best of luck to you also 41yroldnewbie for 3rd nov  

love jules xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Just sent you some bubbles jules, no idea what they do but I can tell you they come full of positive thoughts


----------

